# Casio Oceanus



## Ianw (Aug 6, 2008)

I have recently seen a Casio Oceanus OCW M800TDA-1A for sale on an American website and feel it has just enough gadgets on it to make it an interesting 21st birthday present for my son. Can anyone tell me how good these watches are as the Casio branding has rather put my wife off the idea. Also, the watch is priced at $900, does anyone know what the import duties are likely to be and if there are any similar watches that I could buy in this country??


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ian - I typed 'Casio Oceanus OCW M800' into Google and found quite a few reviews on other Forums.

In my own personal opinion it's a lot of money to spend on a Casio. If you are going to spend that kind of money on an Asian watch then I'd be looking at Seiko or Citizen. The problem is then you may not get the gizmos that you'll find on a Casio.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I have also looked at that particular watch, in fact it was (or is) marketed in the USA under the Oceanus brand not Casio for the very reasons you have doubts about it to! But I have handled the thing in Japan and found it a very solid watch....and now I regret not buying it on the spot :wallbash:

Don't be put off by the Casio brand name........billions of calculators cannot be wrong! :lol:

BTW...do NOT pay $900 for it......its half that in Japan! Pm me if you need a link


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oops...I see you are looking at the newer version....my link has the previous 700 version with the tide graph....the newer looks a little "blingier"


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Ian, I read this thread the other day but only remembered about it now.

A friend of mine was looking for a new watch - see this thread

He got the Oceanus and I believe is very happy with it. He found a UK retailer at 50% off as they were disposing of stock. Don't know if they still have them. His user name here is 'icebun' - I'll see if I can get him to chime in with his views


----------



## Ianw (Aug 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> Ian, I read this thread the other day but only remembered about it now.
> 
> A friend of mine was looking for a new watch - see this thread
> 
> He got the Oceanus and I believe is very happy with it. He found a UK retailer at 50% off as they were disposing of stock. Don't know if they still have them. His user name here is 'icebun' - I'll see if I can get him to chime in with his views


Thanks Boxbrownie/Robert

I'm struggling with the personal mail feature on the site, maybe I've not got the right clearance or I'm holding my mouth wrong or something, but I keep getting an error message when I try it.

However, a Mr Higuchi is selling an OCW 700 series for 55000yen (Â£258). According to Martin Lewis (Moneysavingexpert) this should attract approx' 30% in vat/import duties which works out to about Â£335 so hopefully an OCW 800 series should be similar money.

This said, I would be interested to hear of any experiences of importing from Japan and whether "icebun" or any other owner feel these watches are worth the trouble.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No problem at all importing from Japan.....I have found the service and reliability to be second to none....something many traders in this country could do worse than being even half as good! (present company excepted Roy!  )

So far....every transaction has been duty free.......... :thumbup:

Best of luck....and yes Mr H is a very reliable source over there


----------



## Ianw (Aug 6, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> No problem at all importing from Japan.....I have found the service and reliability to be second to none....something many traders in this country could do worse than being even half as good! (present company excepted Roy!  )
> 
> So far....every transaction has been duty free.......... :thumbup:
> 
> Best of luck....and yes Mr H is a very reliable source over there


thanks for that!


----------



## icebun (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello IanW

I am a proud owner of a Casio Oceanus OCW600TBL-1AVER.

There is no need to purchase this from outside the UK.

Please see the link below which as you will see offers a 50% discount. Just apply the voucher code and use the online store (it's Casio London).

http://oceanus.comparisontable.com/

Here is the Uk website:- http://www.oceanus-uk.com/Default.aspx

If you need any more info, please let me know.

My only regret is that I didn't opt for a titainium bracelet as this retails for an additional Â£60.

The watch is nice and light (under 70g), 100% accurate and has all the features I am looking for bar the fact that the mineral glass does not have an anti reflective coating.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a great link there...only problem is those particular Oceanus watches are the export versions as far as I can tell, which means none of them have the tide tables register....something essential (if not to be totally relied upon for navigation!) if the watch is to live up to its name and original brief.......

All the same a good tip........but not the same watch as from Japan....and its always nice to have "something special" on the wrist eh? 

And it is the 700 model for only Â£260 rather than the 500/600 for around the same....if your lucky and don't get caught for duties an even bigger bargain..... B)


----------

